# unrooted cuttings and powdery mildew



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 16, 2011)

i recently built a 315 site bubble cloner. about a 3rd of them rooted just fine but they all started to get a hefty coating of pm...i sprayed them witha fungicide and now their health seems to be declining. i used no hormone, just tap water..i have plenty of moms to take cuts from ...what should i do to remedy this?..should i plug any unused holes to keep all light out ?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 17, 2011)

Toss them. Eagle 20 everything, except late flower. Dont flower anything until you are sure its under control. Suit up too for spraying. You taking in hitchhiker cuts over there in Cali already???????? Keep veging what you got going, give it week or 2 and start cloning.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

what are your temps? do you have airflow for the clones?

nouvey- what does Eagle 20 mean? ty


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 17, 2011)

End all for PM. One spray in veg. Cannot keep introducing outside cuts though. If so, they get segregated, sprayed seperatly and brought into veg room.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

I am going to get some ty...I cannot get rid of the pm always a few leaves showing it...my humidity is only 40 and constant air flow...I dont get it. My afgoo is good its the gdp...


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2011)

ruh-roh... PM has contracted pm...
  Here's the worst of it.. once it's there, it is there to stay. From MY research,.."Nothing" eliminates it in totality. 
   You "can" control it with a variety of treatments, but it will resurrect itself when treatments are discontinued and conditions are favorable.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

I figure they came with it...I grew in this room with these conditions last year and didnt have pm issues...but they are good genetics very crystally so if I can control with something as convenient as a spray I will try it.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 17, 2011)

Very crystally???? That mean in flower? NO SPRAYING Eagle in flower!!!!!!!!!

Edit: Nevermind, you just meant as seen before. Get er done.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 17, 2011)

i had it and it will come back if im not on top of it, i sprasy every 2 weeks in veg, and i spray as they go into flower and i do a sulphur burn at week 3-4 in flower.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Very crystally???? That mean in flower? NO SPRAYING Eagle in flower!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, you just meant as seen before. Get er done.



thanks dear in flower I only use alcohol water but it will be used for the newbies...


----------

